# Trapping Otters



## Ron84 (Apr 29, 2004)

Any tips?

Anyways of setting something to target otters and not get ***** as well?

Would snares or coilsprings work better?

I'm kind of planning ahead for the coming season if the otter I know of is still around. I have a funny feeling that he'll move on by the time the season rolls around though - right now he's been hanging out by a large stocked pond. He's been their since iceout it's believed and is the reasoning behind the lack of large fish being caught this year. My buddies brother caught a large bass with a long gash on it a week before the otter was seen.


----------



## s&a smolen (Feb 20, 2005)

I don't know why you do not want any ****? However my favorite otter sets are blind sets using a 220 or 330 body gripper {conibear}; the trap is completely submerged. The set doesn't catch ****, however it will take mink and rats.


----------



## Ron84 (Apr 29, 2004)

s&a smolen said:


> I don't know why you do not want any ****? However my favorite otter sets are blind sets using a 220 or 330 body gripper {conibear}; the trap is completely submerged. The set doesn't catch ****, however it will take mink and rats.


Thanks for the reply.

My reason for not wanting to catch *****, is that this is site specific where I'm hoping to take an otter and would rather not have ***** setting off the traps ... I'd rather that they'd be set when the otter comes along instead. I had a feeling that I would have to go with something underwater most likely.

Do you ever use anything other than body grippers? If so, what other types of sets could you reccomend?


----------



## Bmac (Jul 7, 2002)

Ron84 said:


> Any tips?
> 
> Anyways of setting something to target otters and not get ***** as well?
> 
> ...


----------



## Ron84 (Apr 29, 2004)

Bmac said:


> From the Michigan DNR website.
> 
> Beaver and Otter Trapping Regulations
> 
> ...


Awesome - thanks.


----------



## s&a smolen (Feb 20, 2005)

I sent you a PM with my phone number. If you want to talk trapping, give me a call some evening.


----------

